# SF Engine Man.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Blue Smoke....from Successful Farming. Ray has the answer.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/video/sf-engine-man-diagnose-white-and-blue-smoke-on-startup


----------



## shortrow2 (Sep 25, 2017)

Good information in that presentation. Most of my equipment presents smoke at one stage of operation or another.


----------

